# Unvaccinated Djokovic Allowed into Australia by Mistake



## Mike (Jan 5, 2022)

Somebody issued a wrong visa to Djokovic for the Australian
Open Tennis Tournament, by mistake and he is being held at
Melbourne Airport.

The Australian PM said "no special rules for Djokovic", but the
Serbian president is trying to get him through, according to the
news tonight, not many Australians a keen to allow him access,
some said that he would be "Booed", if he turned up to play and
others said that the event would be boycotted.

https://www.skysports.com/tennis/ne...try-into-australia-delayed-due-to-visa-issues

Mike.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 5, 2022)

At last, some GOOD newz!!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 5, 2022)

Australians can't even go on international vacations and this privileged rich sports player expects special treatment.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2022)

This article is a bit garbled but it looks at some of the issues relating to Djokovic's visa.



> Border Force investigating other Australian Open players after Djokovic ban​
> Australian Border Force is investigating at least one unvaccinated tennis player and one official who have already been allowed into the country after world no. 1 Novak Djokovic was sent to immigration detention and had his visa cancelled.
> 
> Federal authorities have also not ruled out banning Djokovic from entering the country for three years, as the Serbian star’s father declared his son was being held in “Australian captivity” and had become the “the symbol and the leader of the free world”.
> ...


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Djokovic has just been a pawn in a political game played by the government whose true agenda, complete brainwashing of populations into hate filled groups is now complete. Due to the "fans" negative reaction to Djokovic playing in Australia, the government can invent a visa issue to deport him from the country thereby pleasing the hordes of the panic stricken and hate filled population, something they will bring up at election time no doubt, to retain office.


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2022)

He was granted a "Medical Exemption", by 2 committees in Australia,
according to the news reports this morning, but he couldn't provide
documentation to support his application to the immigration people
at the airport and they are familiar with all the different requirements
for his claim, he is in a "Detention Hotel", until Monday when his case
will be heard/reviewed again.

The committees who granted the exemption, are not connected to the
"Tennis Australia" organisation, it was stated.

https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...australia-seeking-injunction-stop-2022-01-05/

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like Tennis Australia was trying to circumvent the full visa requirements. It backfired.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 6, 2022)

Mike said:


> He was granted a "Medical Exemption", by 2 committees in Australia,
> according to the news reports this morning, but he couldn't provide
> documentation to support his application to the immigration people
> at the airport and they are familiar with all the different requirements
> ...


Thats what I just saw on tv.  He needs documentation for his exemption and did not have it.  He should have made sure he had it. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

Very interesting.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 6, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Sounds like *Tennis Australia* was trying to circumvent the full visa requirements. It backfired.


Always follow the money!


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Australians can't even go on international vacations and this privileged rich sports player expects special treatment.


They should take it out on the politicians who torture them with restrictions by voting them out of office instead of punishing a tennis player who is just trying to play his sport and entertain them while doing so. All this hatred and desire to punish other people needs to go. There should be no place for it in a free society.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 8, 2022)

Novak Djokovic's arrogance and selfishness know no bounds.

"Multiple images posted by the Novak Foundation's official social media accounts show Djokovic, who wasn't wearing a mask, participating in a panel discussion in front of an audience.

*The images are dated December 16, which is the same date Australian court documents show he tested positive for Covid-19. None of the other participants were wearing masks.*

On December 17, the Belgrade Tennis Association's Facebook page posted various photos of Djokovic posing with a group of young people at a tennis awards ceremony. One photo shows at least 26 mostly young people posing with him. Local Serbian media widely reported that Djokovic participated in the youth awards event."

https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/08/tennis/novak-djokovic-covid-australia-intl-spt/index.html

A polarizing individual.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/tennis/59881229


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2022)

What a jerk. He not only infected his whole family and his team, who knows how many other naive people followed his example?  Being a sports star makes him an expert on infectious diseases?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2022)

Part of the problem here boils down to too many cooks spoiling the broth.

Tennis Australia has rules about allowing players to enter the tournament. Victoria has rules about who can enter the state and the feds control customs, quarantine and issue visas. Even then the feds keep changing the vaccination requirements for visas as the pandemic progresses. The right hand has little knowledge of the left hand's doing at the the best of times and these are definitely not the best of times.

On the other hand Djokovic has been game playing by refusing to reveal his vaccination status. He did not say whether or no that he would be participating in the Australia Open. I don't know what proof he has shown concerning his covid infection. I do know that here we have official records of our vaccination status and the results of any covid swabs. I can produce mine.

If Djokovic is relying solely on the word of some foreign doctor I'm not surprised that he was heavily questioned by Border Police. It would be common practice for them to phone the doctor to confirm the diagnosis. IMO he cannot prove his medical exemption and if that is the case he is being treated no differently to any other would be entrant to Australia whose visa is cancelled on entry. If anything he is being treated better. He is in a hotel whereas others are sent to a detention centre which is the equivalent of prison.

I've visited one of these in Sydney and it is a very bleak place. It is where people are sent when they are waiting to be deported. If there are appeals in train they still say in the detention centre.

One thing this whole affair has done is highlight the plight of other prisoners of the feds. One of these is the little family from Biloela in Queensland. It concerns a couple and their two little girls who were taken from their homes and held on Christmas Island while a court appeal concerning the status of the youngest daughter was bing considered. They were not a flight risk and the community of Biloela and many other Australians were appealing for them to be granted clemency because they have been an asset to this country - hard working members of the community and well integrated.

They were the only inmates at the Christmas Island centre and while there the youngest girl's teeth rotted in her mouth and she had to be flown to Darwin for treatment. Later she became very sick and treatment was delayed until it became quite serious. She and he mother were then flown to a Perth hospital and the father and other daughter were left in the detention centre. Public outrage was immediate and eventually the family was reunited and they are now in community detention (i.e. house arrest) in Perth, still waiting on the result of the appeal. The whole mess has cost unnecessary squillions because all this time the Minister for Home Affairs could have extended their temporary visas and allowed them to remain in Biloela. This is what many Australians are asking for.

Biloela family: Locked up by Australia for three years - BBC News

An Australian Story of Cruelty: the Biloela family - Pearls and Irritations (johnmenadue.com)

Another issue that is benefitting from the Djokovic situation is that of asylum seekers who are permanently locked up in the same hotel. Because they attempted to enter Australia by boat, something that is not illegal under international laws concerning refugees, they have been in detention in another off shore camp in PNG. Conditions there were appalling but out of sight, out of mind was the policy, and it was effective. Eventually the PNG centre was closed and they had to be moved to the mainland. Some of them were only boys when they arrived and they have been imprisoned for nine years without ever having committed a crime. They have many supporters and right now they are getting attention not just in Australia but also world wide.

This article reveals the horror that has been inflicted on on the refugees. To add insult to injury the government has refused an offer from NZ to accept them as refugees. This is bloody minded cruelty IMO.

The Park Hotel Carlton: Inside Djokovic's detention. (mamamia.com.au)


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2022)

For anyone who can read legalese here is a link to his lawyers' submission to the court for consideration tomorrow. It is 45 pages long. Gobbledegook to me.

https://www.fcfcoa.gov.au/sites/default/files/2022-01/MLG 35 of 2022 - Applicant's submissions.pdf

Some comment on Djokovic's chances of winning his appeal.
Taken from Twitter so remain sceptical but also think about what is said.



> I am a retired immigration lawyer who loves tennis. I will explain the Novak Djokovic situation. Focusing on rules and facts not opinions about right and wrong.





> 1. In Australia vaccinate or use 3 ways to get an exemption. Covid case in the past 6 months is not one.
> 
> To win appeal against visa refusal Novak Djokovic must show Australia Border Force did not follow law. This is the sole issue. I cannot possibly see how they did not. What Djokovic or Tennis Australia did or said is totally irrelevant to the appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules (Jan 8, 2022)

My guess, they’ll let him play. You can’t pay for this kind of advertising.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> My guess, they’ll let him play. You can’t pay for this kind of advertising.


On the other hand being tough on border security does have political advantage.

However, it is now up to the court, not Tennis Australia or the Prime Minister, whether his visa is valid or not.
If the decision is in his favour he is already cleared to play in the AO.


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

I think Djokovic has been ill used in this situation. This has become more than whether or not a tennis player can play in a tournament. It's become a rallying cry for freedom across the globe. Australia would have been wiser to just say "no" to him up front and allow him to stay in Serbia. Denying him entry to the country AFTER saying he had an exemption just makes him a martyr to the masses.

Australia will lose a lot of money if Novak isn't allowed to play. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2022)

Djokovic's lawyers are now presenting his case before a federal court.

Novak Djokovic appeals in court against cancellation of Australian visa – live updates (msn.com)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Djokovic's lawyers are now presenting his case before a federal court.
> 
> Novak Djokovic appeals in court against cancellation of Australian visa – live updates (msn.com)



Thank you for reminding some of us, that it is already Monday, in Australia.

(It is just 8p.m. Sunday, in Eastern USA; and 1a.m.Monday, in England)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> However, it is now up to the court, not Tennis Australia or the Prime Minister, whether his visa is valid or not.


Good clarity.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> The Park Hotel Carlton: Inside Djokovic's detention


Knowing no more than this thread, the story at the above link is pretty upsetting:

Novak Djokovic has been in Australian detention for just days. His neighbours have been there 9 years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2022)

It is absolutely disgraceful. 

I hope the detention of Djokovic brings about public clamour for the release on temporary visas of other detainees. Trouble is no government in Australia has ever, and I mean EVER, been penalised at an election for tough border laws and policies.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2022)

The court is having a lunch break and will resume in 10 minutes.

This is a summary of his lawyers' case so far -



> Novak Djokovic's lawyers have put their arguments forward, and now the government is getting ready for the return serve.
> 
> While we wait, here's a quick summary of what we heard this morning:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

Devi said:


> Knowing no more than this thread, the story at the above link is pretty upsetting:
> 
> Novak Djokovic has been in Australian detention for just days. His neighbours have been there 9 years.


That is crazy. i know many that i have discussed items with have a much different view of Australia.
seeing how they have treated or detained their own citizens but let celebrities in even in "lockdown mode"

The case of people locked up for years should have been dealt with by now hopefully the exposure will help them decide to fix things.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2022)

Breaking - Djokovic has won his case. (15 mins ago)
He will be released from immigration detention and will be able to play in the Australian Open.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Breaking - Djokovic has won his case. (15 mins ago)
> He will be released from immigration detention and will be able to play in the Australian Open.


Breaking, breaking news. Novak's father says Novak has been rearrested.  This could be that the Australian government is trying to re-cancel his visa which, I guess, they can do.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

chic said:


> Breaking, breaking news. Novak's father says Novak has been rearrested.  This could be that the Australian government is trying to re-cancel his visa which, I guess, they can do.


Insanity!!!

Edit - not sure if this is true. Nothing on local news, at least not yet.

That doesn't mean that it won't happen. From The Guardian, which is usually very reliable

24 minutes ago -


> *Hawke will not make decision on Djokovic visa tonight*
> Paul Karp
> Guardian Australia understands the immigration minister, *Alex Hawke*, will not make a call on whether to re-cancel *Novak Djokovic’s *visa tonight Australian time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2022)

Australia folded!

This surprised me, as it didn't seem to be very Australian,
I have yet to meet an indecisive Aussie.

Now he has been re-arrested, the whole situation has
become farcical I think.

He should have been sent home last Thursday and none
of this would have happened, now it will go downhill fast,
maybe half the population like him and others don't, but
some of the "likes" will still want him gone, to prove that
the rules apply to everybody.

Only the lawyers win.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Djokovic was released and is practicing for the AO but I have heard he could still have his visa overturned so it's a weird situation. This Thursday the official draw comes out so it is not likely that Novak's visa would be cancelled again if it isn't done before Thursday.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Australian Immigration Minister, Alex Hawk says the government is still considering whether to cancel Novak Djokovic’s visa, saying they still have the power to do so despite a court ruling in the tennis star’s favour.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Everyone seems to have forgotten the Czech tennis player who also entered Australia using the same medical exemption. She didn't have the money to launch an appeal and left the country voluntarily. It is possible that she is now banned from entering Australia for 3 years. An official (coach?) also had his visa revoked and left without appeal. Complete SNAFU all round.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> On the other hand being tough on border security does have political advantage.


Since Australia is an island, they have the right to protect their people by requiring that incoming people are vaccinated.

The US does. Our Aussie friend is vaccinated and had to take a Covid test before his flight to the US.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes Djokovic could have avoided all of his troubles by getting vaccinated but nevertheless he has been treated appallingly. He was held incommunicado at the airport for hours in the middle of the night and was given 20 minutes at 4 am to produce further evidence. From the transcript is seems he had done all he could and the judge agreed, asking "What more could this man do?"

Here is a link to the record of his interview with immigration.

From midnight until 7am: Key moments of Djokovic's seven-hour interview with Border Force - ABC News


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Article by UK sports journalist Kevin Garside

_…………..Since he appeared to attend an event for young players in Belgrade the day after testing positive for Covid last month and organised the ill-fated Adria Tour last summer, it is clear Djokovic has scant regard for the protocols governing the fight against the pandemic._

https://inews.co.uk/sport/tennis/no...resence-covid-vaccine-australian-open-1392821


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Article by UK sports journalist Kevin Garside
> 
> _…………..Since he appeared to attend an event for young players in Belgrade the day after testing positive for Covid last month and organised the ill-fated Adria Tour last summer, it is clear Djokovic has scant regard for the protocols governing the fight against the pandemic._
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/sport/tennis/no...resence-covid-vaccine-australian-open-1392821


So he's already had covid? Recently?


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> So he's already had covid? Recently?


December. That's pretty recent.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Australian Immigration Minister, Alex Hawk says the government is still considering whether to cancel Novak Djokovic’s visa, saying they still have the power to do so despite a court ruling in the tennis star’s favour.


It's an election year. That will weigh on the decision, I'm sure. This isn't about peoples' health. It's about power.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Everyone seems to have forgotten the Czech tennis player who also entered Australia using the same medical exemption. She didn't have the money to launch an appeal and left the country voluntarily. It is possible that she is now banned from entering Australia for 3 years. An official (coach?) also had his visa revoked and left without appeal. Complete SNAFU all round.


She's a doubles player and I have not forgotten her. She lacked the money and fame to fight against the decision made against her. It's a shame.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

chic said:


> December. That's pretty recent.


But natural immunity doesn't count?


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> But natural immunity doesn't count?


Not in Australia ( or America! ) In Europe, where Djokovic is from, it does.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Article from Time
Why Australians Are Furious About Anti-Vaxxer Novak Djokovic

https://time.com/6138074/novak-djokovic-australia-visa-covid-19-vaccine/

Some Australians are furious, but others are not.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

We have moved from a policy of controlling the virus to one off letting it rip. We have opened the borders to Australian nationals wanting to return home after two years of holding them at bay. I cannot see how keeping out international sports people will make any difference now.

But that aside, I think this whole affair has been a schemozzle from woe to go.
And an example of arbitrary injustice.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We have moved from a policy of controlling the virus to one off letting it rip. We have opened the borders to Australian nationals wanting to return home after two years of holding them at bay. I cannot see how keeping out international sports people will make any difference now.
> 
> But that aside, I think this whole affair has been a schemozzle form woe to go.
> And an example of arbitrary injustice.


As I said before, some Australians are furious, but others are not.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

That is a pretty fair coverage of the issues but there are quite a lot of Australians who are not at all sympathetic of Djokovic and who want him deported. Harsh border control wins votes over here.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 10, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> That is a pretty fair coverage of the issues but there are quite a lot of Australians who are not at all sympathetic of Djokovic and who want him deported. Harsh border control wins votes over here.


I don't know any.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Face to face I don't know any but on another forum there are several who think like this -



> Novax Jokerd*ck should not be given any favourable treatment because he's famous and a world champion tennis player.
> If all other international visitors to our shores have to abide by the rules, so should he.
> To a tennis player, love means nothing.
> Tell him to b*gger off !



and this



> and we have to pay his court costs.
> and i don't get it.
> we have been told 10 million times:
> everyone that comes to australia must be fully vaccinated.
> ...



But wait, there's more...



> Yep !
> I'm glad that the guvmin has enforced the rule.
> If his visa doesn't include all relevant documentation regarding his exemption, then tell him to b*gger off ?
> He's a champion tennis player but that doesn't give him any special rights to buck the system.
> ...



And finally ...



> 2nd that. I've had a look around for some tosses to give over Djokovic but can't find a single one.


 
Admittedly this is a small forum so the sample is miniscule.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 10, 2022)

chic said:


> It's an election year. That will weigh on the decision, I'm sure. This isn't about peoples' health. It's about power.



Someone once said, "When the love of power becomes the power of love, the world will know peace."


----------



## Jules (Jan 10, 2022)

@Warrigal   The government has to pay his court costs?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Warrigal   The government has to pay his court costs?


That isn't unusual; they are who had him arrested and held.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Warrigal   The government has to pay his court costs?


Yes.


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Someone once said, "When the love of power becomes the power of love, the world will know peace."


That was like the 1960s.


----------



## Mike (Jan 11, 2022)

I said before that many like him, but lots want him out
of the country for not following the rules, rules that have
been in place for a long time.

If he was a nice person and apologised things might have
been looked at differently, but he is arrogant, I hear so he
is not inclined to admit that he made a mistake, or did he,
Tennis Australia, said if you have recently had covid you
can come, but there seems to be no proof.

Now there are fears in Australia, that if he is allowed to play,
then they are expecting riots in the stands at the event!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...iolence-stands-Novak-Djokovic-freed-play.html
Hopefully, they are wrong.

Mike.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 11, 2022)

chic said:


> That was like the 1960s.
> 
> View attachment 203127


Great Pic.  Now all they have to do a mix LSD into Djokovics drink, and he will quit all this nonsense.


----------



## Devi (Jan 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Someone once said, "When the love of power becomes the power of love, the world will know peace."


If it was "When the love of power *over*comes the power of love, the world will know peace."
Looks like it might have been Jimi Hendrix:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=When+the+love+of+power+becomes+the+power+of+love,+the+world+will+know+peace&ia=web


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 11, 2022)

Devi said:


> If it was "When the love of power *over*comes the power of love, the world will know peace."
> Looks like it might have been Jimi Hendrix:
> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=When+the+love+of+power+becomes+the+power+of+love,+the+world+will+know+peace&ia=web


I clicked the link and Hendrix said "*When* *the* *power* *of* *love* overcomes the *love* *of* *power* *the* *world* *will* *know* *peace"*

What you been smokin' girl?


----------



## Devi (Jan 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I clicked the link and Hendrix said "*When* *the* *power* *of* *love* overcomes the *love* *of* *power* *the* *world* *will* *know* *peace"*
> 
> What you been smokin' girl?


I don't smoke, although it's legal here. No interest.

The original in this thread said:
"When the love of power becomes the power of love, the world will know peace."
Hendrix said:
"When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace."

Just thought I'd add it, that's all.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 11, 2022)

We are kinda getting off topic but I am confused ( as usual ) I started with the quote then you added
"When the love of power *over*comes the power of love, the world will know peace." Hendrix would never say that. 

He said ""*When* *the* *power* *of* *love* overcomes the *love* *of* *power* *the* *world* *will* *know* *peace"*

Ok were finished I hope....


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> As I said before, some Australians are furious, but others are not.


It would be better perhaps if Australians became furious with their elected officials who have made them suffer so for so long and vote them out of office instead of focusing their ire on a tennis player. Just my thoughts.


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> We are kinda getting off topic but I am confused ( as usual ) I started with the quote then you added
> "When the love of power *over*comes the power of love, the world will know peace." Hendrix would never say that.
> 
> He said ""*When* *the* *power* *of* *love* overcomes the *love* *of* *power* *the* *world* *will* *know* *peace"*
> ...


That's correct.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 12, 2022)

*Tennis star Novak Djokovic has admitted there were mistakes on his immigration forms and to meeting a journalist despite testing positive for Covid, as Australia mulls deporting him.*

Djokovic made the admissions in an Instagram post to clarify "ongoing misinformation" about his movements.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-59935127


*Djokovic admitted attending event with children while he was Covid positive*
*34-year-old said he didn't know he was infected until shortly after the event *
*But then admitted conducting an in-person interview knowing he was positive*
*Added lawyers ticked wrong box about his travel before landing in Melbourne*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ormation-hes-dogged-questions-Covid-test.html

The apple did not fall far from the tree.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> *Tennis star Novak Djokovic has admitted there were mistakes on his immigration forms and to meeting a journalist despite testing positive for Covid, as Australia mulls deporting him.*
> 
> Djokovic made the admissions in an Instagram post to clarify "ongoing misinformation" about his movements.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean by that last sentence. I still hope he plays the Australian open. Since when did Australia become the covid police agency of the world? Besides, the ATP and Tennis Australia will lose a ton of money of he is not allowed to play and they cannot afford that.


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)

Novak Djokovic could face a fine or even prison in Serbia after admitting to knowingly breaking isolation laws after testing positive for Covid-19 last month, lawyers have reportedly claimed.

The Serbian prime minister, who had been supportive of Djokovic’s battle to stay in Australia, has also warned his behaviour appears to have been “a clear breach” of the rules.

The world No.1 is currently preparing for the Australian Open, which starts on Monday, having won his appeal to have his visa reinstated and be released from detention in Melbourne.

After pictures of Djokovic surfaced in the days after his positive test on social media, the Serbian acknowledged his did break isolation laws in what he admitted was “an error of judgment”.
.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 12, 2022)

An announcement is expected from the Minister for Immigration given that the draw for the Australian Open is due out in less than 2 hours. It is an each way bet that his visa will be revoked and that he will be deported tonight.

Each way, because the government is carefully watching public reaction before making a decision.
If they do nothing today, they will probably use ministerial authority to allow him to stay and compete.

This whole matter is a circus and the reality is that all of our governments have much more important and pressing problems to handle.

EDIT - It looks like the Spanish authorities have questions for him as well

Spanish inquisition: Djokovic's travels before Australia under fresh investigation (msn.com)


----------



## Shero (Jan 14, 2022)

Visa cancelled and faces a 3-year ban from Australia.

Shoulda gotten vaccinated Novak!
.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2022)

His lawyers are hoping for an emergency injunction but that may not be enough to stop him being returned to immigration detention.



> Novak Djokovic's visa cancelled, throwing Australian Open draw into chaos​Anthony Galloway and Paul Sakkal
> 57 mins ago
> http://a.msn.com/01/en-au/AASLKpw?ocid=sf
> Novak Djokovic could be forced to leave the country within hours after Immigration Minister Alex Hawke used his personal power to cancel the Serbian tennis star's visa, as his lawyers prepare to file an immediate injunction against the decision.
> ...


----------



## Shero (Jan 16, 2022)

He is out.

No one is above the law.

Respect the rules of your host country.

*Just get vaccinated*
.


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2022)

Shero said:


> He is out.
> 
> No one is above the law.
> 
> ...


He was not deported because he posed a physical threat to anyone. So the "get vaccinated" argument doesn't cut it. He was deported because his opinions might inspire "civil unrest". In other words, some Australians might have been motivated by Djokovic to disobey their tyrannical government, and Australia which is no longer even pretending to be a democracy, would not tolerate that. Total control over a population = totalitarianism. That's what Australia is now. Who wants anything to do with a country where you are persecuted for your opinions. Anyone with a functioning mind can see the danger in this.

Let Australia reach 100% vaccination. And when the virus is still surging, we will have a conversation.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 16, 2022)

He is gone and good riddance.  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Shero (Jan 16, 2022)

chic said:


> He was not deported because he posed a physical threat to anyone. So the "get vaccinated" argument doesn't cut it. He was deported because his opinions might inspire "civil unrest". In other words, some Australians might have been motivated by Djokovic to disobey their tyrannical government, and Australia which is no longer even pretending to be a democracy, would not tolerate that. Total control over a population = totalitarianism. That's what Australia is now. Who wants anything to do with a country where you are persecuted for your opinions. Anyone with a functioning mind can see the danger in this.
> 
> Let Australia reach 100% vaccination. And when the virus is still surging, we will have a conversation.



You don't have to worry about coming here Chic - they won't let you fly in the Oz air space, let alone land in the country without double vax 

.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 16, 2022)

There is nothing democratic about border security and immigration law, here in Australia or in any other independent country. The law is the law and must be obeyed, or you cannot enter.

The laws for citizens are quite different to those that apply to aliens wanting to enter Australia just as they are different in US., or UK, or Turkey, or EU etc, etc.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2022)

Breaking news. Djokovic's troubles are only going to get worse.



> French Open vaccination mandate to leave Djokovic title race in ruins​January 17, 2022
> 
> The Australian Open may not be the only Novak Djokovic-less event in 2022 after a contradiction limited his options for a 21st grand slam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 17, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Breaking news. Djokovic's troubles are only going to get worse.


Oh well, his parents will double down that he is being persecuted.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2022)

Might be banned from tournament play for three years as of 1/17/2022 news


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Might be banned from tournament play for three years as of 1/17/2022 news


That's not set in stone. If he meets visa requirements next year, whatever they happen to be at that time, I'm pretty sure the Immigration Minister of the day will not enforce that possibility. We have an election this year (May at the latest) and could have a change of government by then but even if not, I reckon it would be politically expedient to be magnanimous.


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

Shero said:


> You don't have to worry about coming here Chic - they won't let you fly in the Oz air space, let alone land in the country without double vax
> 
> .


I wouldn't think of going there.


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> That's not set in stone. If he meets visa requirements next year, whatever they happen to be at that time, I'm pretty sure the Immigration Minister of the day will not enforce that possibility. We have an election this year (May at the latest) and could have a change of government by then but even if not, I reckon it would be politically expedient to be magnanimous.


Novak will be all right with or without the Australian Open. He's an admirable health and fitness enthusiast and has worked with some of the most notable alternative health proponents in the world. I've learned a lot from him that has been beneficial to my own life and health and passed it on to others where I can. Pay it forward and make the world a better place.  I believe Novak will turn this debacle to his advantage. He always does.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 18, 2022)

I hope you are right.


----------



## Shero (Jan 18, 2022)

chic said:


> I wouldn't think of going there.



 sour


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2022)

Shero said:


> sour


Not sour. Realistic. I wouldn't go to anyplace where I wasn't free to be myself and make my own choices. And I'm sure Australians would not want me there so it's just common sense.


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

Novak Djokovic is in the process of suing the Australian government for $3.2 million dollars for ill treatment.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 204916


True. People are being persecuted for a personal health decision that should be sacred to them and their physicians.


----------



## Shero (Feb 3, 2022)

Congratulations Novak!!!!

After missing out on the Australian Open due to not getting the jab, Novak Djokovic is reportedly set to complete a stunning backflip by getting a Covid vaccination.
.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Shero said:


> Congratulations Novak!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the Australian Open due to not getting the jab, Novak Djokovic is reportedly set to complete a stunning backflip by getting a Covid vaccination.
> .


Well this is actually not really much of a surprise. With the upcoming French Open in Paris and Wimbledon in London and the possibilities of the same thing happening to him his motives were really not for his own health , but for his career. That is fine I suppose but once again it comes down to possible money flying out of his pockets if he would have been unable to play these upcoming major tournaments. I am happy he got the vaccine, but his motives not really.


----------



## Shero (Feb 3, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> Well this is actually not really much of a surprise. With the upcoming French Open in Paris and Wimbledon in London and the possibilities of the same thing happening to him his motives were really not for his own health , but for his career. That is fine I suppose but once again it comes down to possible money flying out of his pockets if he would have been unable to play these upcoming major tournaments. I am happy he got the vaccine, but his motives not really.


I sincerely believe his motives are honorable. He leads a very healthy lifestyle, already very wealthy, he may not need the money. But he needs tennis!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Shero said:


> I sincerely believe his motives are honorable. He leads a very healthy lifestyle, already very wealthy, he may not need the money. But he needs tennis!


I hope you are correct, but if he truly led this healthy lifestyle I would think he would haven't prolonged the vaccine this long. This is just my opinion. No doubt he has money, but most people with that sort of money also have a sort of quality of life and lifestyle to live that I would think would differ from yours and I.


----------



## Shero (Feb 3, 2022)

Of course I do not know of the every day living of Novak, Rah Rah.

However I do know both he and his wife are humanitarians. School sweethearts with the same ideas. 
Serbia is a poor country and they try to do more than their bit and for that you need money.
Here a better picture why I believe his motives are noble:


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 3, 2022)

I hope it can be verified that he actually got vaccinated. His truthfulness can be somewhat convoluted.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Shero said:


> Of course I do not know of the every day living of Novak, Rah Rah.
> 
> However I do know both he and his wife are humanitarians. School sweethearts with the same ideas.
> Serbia is a poor country and they try to do more than their bit and for that you need money.
> Here a better picture why I believe his motives are noble:


I certainly don't know the mans heart, but I do also know he had reasons to hold off getting the vaccine for some sort of reason and then go through all of those charades before the Australian Open. I have no idea why he did all that, but he did. I am not denying and it is certainly not my place to deny if he is a good man or not, but there was reasoning in the timing of all of this and it wasn't all just because he thought it was time to make that healthy decision.


----------



## Shero (Feb 3, 2022)

Well, I hope he gets his act together before May in time for the French Open.

I really do miss his playing!
.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Shero said:


> Well, I hope he gets his act together before May in time for the French Open.
> 
> I really do miss his playing!
> .


He should be able to play. Don't know what kind of reception he will get.


----------

